# Jet 16/32 Sander (Jet are you listening?)



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Dear Jet Tools. This is not a review. I love my 16/32 for the work it does. But…are you listening…The right hand clip to hold the paper to the drum is a totally assinine piece of crap. Now before you say operator failure I've even had the people where I bought it(WoodCraft) show me how that hook is SUPPOSED to work. Well mine doesn't! It won't even fit in the D&^% hole. The only way I can put paper in it is slipping my finger in and prying up the lever.(yes I know how to use a file )
NOT an easy trick without three hands.
Surely you people have heard this before. You have a precision piece of equipment and a piece of crap for an attachment. For a thousand bucks you should be able to figure a better way to do this.
There I feel better.

Maybe LJ's should have a rant and rave department.


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

Sounds like JET needs a rant and rave department….
Not LJ's

Mike


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Good Luck with your Rant!

Seems like a simple thing for them to fix…


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Same thing on the 22/44. My clip does work but I agree they need to come up with a better design and please let it be one that can be used as a retro-fit.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Get some 3/4" fiber reinforced packing tape and wrap the ends
of the drum. I reckon it's the same as the Performax sanders
and honestly, they are finicky machines to work with.


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

Have you tried calling or emailing Jet product support??

I have only limited but very good experience with them on a minor issue and they jumped right on it and took care of it for me.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I hate when companies try n cut corners.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Loren, Do you mean: wrap the fiber tape over the sanding strip at the end of the drum and forgo the clip all together?


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Loren, I do that on my 9" sand flea.
I can get the paper in the Jet, it's just a pita. I would think for a thousand bucks it could be designed a little better.


----------



## Idonno (Sep 3, 2011)

Well I hate to be one of those people that always chime in saying mine works great although it does. When I bought mine from woodcraft it was still branded Performax not Jet and it still had parts NOT made in China or Taiwan.

I don't think Jet/Powermatic produces anything any more that's not made in China or Taiwan. Kinda sad when you look at a tool and think that's a good one it's made in Taiwan not China but, that has become the reality!

Jet/Powermatic have good customer service but still it would have been nice NOT to have to call them because my brand new Taiwanese Jet drill press had to much run-out or because my brand new Taiwanese Powermatic table saw fence was defective (3 fences in a row).

Good customer service is nice. A good product made in the country they are being sold in would be even better.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I got rid of my 10-20 in favor of a 16-32 in part because I could not get the paper to fit right. The cost of the Jet brand paper (I know, cut my own) is outrageous and the slightest asymmetry in the install leads to ripping. The 16-32 is better but I agree with everyone here. Jet needs to tweak this and get it right.


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

And I hate to be the second that chimed in saying mine works well, but I bought the Supermax 19-38. They supplied the same tool, however I don't need it. I have plenty of room to get my fingers in to hold the clip.


----------



## doninvegas (Jun 10, 2010)

I have an older Performax 22-44 and the right hand clip is a problem. I can't get my hand in there to set the paper. So I bought the stupid tool and it is even worst. What has worked for me is that I start wraping the paper on the right from the front or out feed side.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

No. Clip and run some wood through it to stretch the paper. Then
stretch and re-clip, then tape. The paper gets flexible where it's 
very narrow, where it goes in the clip. It seems to pull out of the
clip a bit. It's a catch-22 with the whole idea of wrapping the paper
with the severely tapered ends I reckon.


----------



## ducky911 (Oct 6, 2010)

I have the 22/44 and it works ok. I am able to get my finger down to the clip. I saw someone post that they put papper on from the right side to the left, i have not been able to try this as it is such a habbit. I always thought it would be cool to have the whole thing hook and loop. I am surprised there is not some after market attachment of some sort.

Bob


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

duck911, that's the same thing I have been thinking. My Sand Flea is H & L and it works okay.


----------



## zzzzdoc (Mar 6, 2010)

I couldn't agree more. The clips are a PITA. I've given up on the tool and use my fingers. I get it about 50% of the time on the first try. To me, that's a pathetic rate. When I bought it, I went into my Woodcraft to ask for help. None of their guys could do it either.

Jet - Redesign this already.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

I cut me off a short piece of a coat hanger and turned the end up on it to clip paper down on my 22-44.
I just grab the clip with the coat hanger and pull up on it, put the paper in and release the clip.
Been doing that since I bought the machine in 1994.
Piece of cake.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Maybe Jet should throw away their tool and use coat hangers. lol


----------



## Philzoel (Dec 26, 2011)

It is a pain to clip right side and get it tight. I found a light behind the right end and look through the drum from left is a help. Seeing is better than blind most of the time.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't have any problems getting my belts tight on the right side. It depends on how the belt lays down when I wrap it on the drum. Sometimes I may have to trim a little off the end so it won't go so far thru the clip. I usually push and hold the end of the belt on the right side of the drum while I clip it down and that holds the end tight. The reason it won't tighten on the right side is because the way the belt is laying on the drum when you push it through the clip and it doesn't seat all the way through the clip. 
I can change a belt on mine in less than a minute.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

Very High Tec…Years of R & D…Patent Pending


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

There is always the alternative method; add Hook&loop to the drum then you can ignore the clip. Apparently Grizzly makes a kit for that purpose.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Chris ,do you happen to have an item number for the Grizz kit? I'm not sure the ones I've found will work.
Anyone else happen to know?


----------

